

United States to legislate on web accessibility directly - webdragon
http://www.webdragon.com.au/3399

======
superdavid
Even where other jurisdictions have made laws, often very little has been
done.

For instance the European Union was due to be fully compliant by 2010, but not
a single government is likely to make the deadline:
<http://www.headstar.com/eablive/?p=441>

